# MOREL STORAGE LIFESPAN??



## hmd123

Once morels have been picked and placed in the refrigerator, what is the consensus on how long they last before they would not be viable to sell or consume? 
Assuming of course that they have not been cleaned nor are they wet and they are stored in a brown paper bag??


----------



## quigsby

Do not use a paper bag, it wicks the moisture out of the mushrooms. Store them in a plastic bag in the fridge with the bag half opened to keep just enough moisture in the shrooms. I have had them in the fridge for up to 3 weeks, that may be stretching it depending on how fresh. If you can't eat them fast enough then dry them. All i use is a small fan on a cookie sheet for about a couple days. Make sure they are dry then put in a plastic bag and enjoy all winter.


----------



## hmd123

Everything I have read says to not use a plastic bag as the moisture causes the morels to rot almost immediately I have only read that a brown paper bag should be used


----------



## cwlake

I agree with quigsby, have done it for years. They will last at least one or two weeks in plastic. Depends on how fresh they are when found, you might get to three weeks. The paper will suck the moisture right out.


----------



## jean42

I think it all depends on your fridge and how wet the morels are when you harvest them. I just picked some last night and have them in a plastic bag because it was late when I got in. Tonight I will be moving them to a dish that is loosely covered. I find they get moldy faster in a plastic bag, though I have had people give me some of theirs in a plastic ziplock that they have stored for a week or so. 

Personally I would perfer mine to dry a little than to get moldy so I keep mine more open, or in a paper bag as you have seen listed. I can always add a little water to dry ones and re-hydrate them, but you can't fix mold. In fact last year at the end of the season I got really sick, my husband was a sweetheart and did one final walk and found about a dozen mushrooms, I put them in a small paper bag, and never got around to eating them since I was so sick. They stayed there, drying out, I checked them once in awhile, but soon they were completly dry. I just left them alone, finally about 3 weeks ago I wanted a taste of spring so I pulled out the bag, rehydrated them and made a morel pizza. They were delicious almost a year after being in the fridge... try that with plastic


----------



## hmd123

Thank you all for the input


----------



## cls74

3-4 weeks if done right and are fresh when picked.

Generally what I do is this. Get them hoke and trim the stem then cut in half under running water and cut off any mold from the field. The running water helps flush any ants or other pests out and rinses the dirt etc. I put the halves in a bow of water and let them soak for a day or two up to a week. Depends on how busy I am on how long they soak. When I fry some up I'll go through them and any that are getting mushy or breaking down I will cook them first.

After soaking I drain them then put back into the bowl and cover with a dry papertowel. The paper towel wil draw excess moisture and dampen itself. Every few days I'll check them and rotate them around, then remoisten the paper towel as needed. Always cooking the ones that look to be breaking down first.

I've got about a pound left, oldest are about 2-3 weeks, freshest right at a week old today.


----------

